# Nutrixxion 4Fun Team - Erfahrungen/Eindrücke



## xc_Biker (7. November 2012)

Hallo,

Ich habe mich gestern für das "MTB Nutrixxion 4Fun Team 2013" beworben. 
Mich interessiert ob sich jemand hier auch noch beworben hat oder vllt. schon dort gefahren ist, bzw. welchen Eindruck ihr aus dem Team mitgenommen habt. Wie stehen die Chancen genommen zu werden? 
Geschichten aus dem Rennrad-Team sind natürlich auch willkommen! 

Beste Grüße xc_Biker


----------



## norman68 (7. November 2012)

Mein Bekannter fährt bei dem Pro-Team. Dort läuft alles ganz gut. Vom 4Fun Team bekommen die aber so gut wie nichts mit. Auf der Facebook von denen geht es doch recht gut ab. Hast da schon mal nachgefragt was die so Berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc_Biker (7. November 2012)

Hört sich ja schonmal ganz gut an, ich werde mir die FB-Seite gleich mal ansehen. Hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass die Fahrer aus dem Pro-Team auch "Testfahrer" für Corratec sind?


----------



## norman68 (7. November 2012)

Die werden von Corratec gesponsert. Von Testfahrer weis ich nichts. Kann das aber mal nachfragen wenn die wieder aus China zurück sind.


----------



## Down-Hiller (12. November 2012)

Heute kam die gute Botschaft! Ich habs in 4 Fun Team geschafft... dann bin ich ja mal gespannt wie das wird... hat schon jemand Erfahrungen? Ist sonst noch wer dabei?


----------



## lonleyrider (13. November 2012)

Ja, ich bin auch dabei. Auch ich hab heute die NAchricht bekommen!


----------



## viper400 (21. November 2012)

Jau, auch dabei

wer kommt am Samstag????


----------



## lonleyrider (22. November 2012)

Ich bin am Samstag und Sonntag auch dabei!


----------



## viper400 (22. November 2012)

schön, dann sieht man sich.... Sonntag MTB oder Rennrad???  sind wohl auch einige rennradler im Team... aber hören wir mal Samstag nach


----------



## xc_Biker (22. November 2012)

Hey, hab hier ne weile nich mehr reingeschaut, aber... Ich habs auch ins MTB-Team geschafft! Freu mich schon auf Samstag


----------



## lonleyrider (23. November 2012)

Ich bin nur MTB!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## viper400 (23. November 2012)

ok,  ich auch. dann sehen wir uns morgen


----------



## lonleyrider (25. November 2012)

So, war doch echt eine klasse Veranstalltung! Nur leider habe ich am Samstag Abend viel zu viel gegessen. Aber als Junggeselle wollte ich die Gelegenheit mal nutzen und wieder richtig was gutes essen....sonst  gibts bei mir zuhause ja nie so etwas gutes!


----------



## terbu (27. November 2012)

Bis zum Sommer ist ja zum Glück noch genug Zeit um wieder auf "Kampfgewicht" herunterzukommen... Wenn da nur nicht dieses Weihnachten wäre, gibt sicher noch ein paar extra Pfunde... ;-)

Hier der Samstag aus meinen "Augen":
http://unterwegs-mit-dem-mountainbi.../weihnachtsfeier-mit-dem-nutrixxion-4fun.html


----------

